
Founders and Coders Hackathon Boilerplate - andrewMacmurray
https://github.com/andrewMacmurray/hackathon-boilerplate
======
andrewMacmurray
Founders and Coders' current cohort are doing Hackathons all through April.
This is some boilerplate code to get us off to a good start. It's a work in
progress so feel free to contribute!

